# Onde cai e onde caía neve em Portugal



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 16:41)

Bom, como é do conhecimento de todos, nos ultimos dois anos caiu neve em sítios pouco habituais essencialmente no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006 pelas 15h05 no decorrer dos acontecimento parece que o cenário quer voltar a repetir-se...

Agora a minha pergunta é afinal onde é, e onde era normal nevar em Portugal ??

É que eu não sei, afinal sai das fraldas á bocado, por isso gostava de saber...certamente seria essencialmente Trás-dos-Montes e Beiras  fica a questão.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2008 às 16:56)

Primeiro temos de definir o que é normal. Mais ou menos um dia de neve no solo por ano já será considerado normal?


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2008 às 17:59)

Para se definir seria melhor olhar para o passado.

Normal-Frequente: Desde logo todas as Serras do interior norte e centro e demais regiões acima dos 800 metros na mesma sub-região...

Difícil-Raro: Litoral Norte, Serra de São Mamede e Alto da Fóia (Serra de Monchique)...

Improvável-Execpcional: Restante território...



O meu critério...

Normal-Frequente: Queda de neve em quase todos os anos anteriores.

Difícil-Raro: Queda de neve em 2/3 dos últimos 25 anos.

Improvável-Excepcional: Queda de neve 1 vez nos últimos 50 anos.


----------



## mafr (6 Jan 2008 às 18:14)

Eu retirava a serra se São Mamede dos locais impováveis, porque julgo que lá cai com alguma frequência.

Montalegre é a terra, sede de concelho e com ocupação populacional significativa, onde mais neva e com maior acumulação.


----------



## madzoid (6 Jan 2008 às 21:20)

A serra de S. Mamede surge como uma ilha climática com fortes influências Atlãnticas, nomeadamente nas vertentes expostas a Norte, registando-se a ocorrência de queda de neve dois a três dias por ano. 

http://portal.icn.pt/ICNPortal/vPT/Areas+Protegidas/ParquesNaturais/SerraSMamede/Caracteriza%C3%A7%C3%A3o+fisica.htm?res=1280x1024

Aqui na minha zona tenho a Serra de Montejunto 666 metros (numero da besta) :P, é raro cair neve, mas a serra ja se chamou serra da neve, por isso ha uns bons anos era normal.
Acredito mesmo que todos os anos devem cair uns flocos sem acumular na parte mais alta da serra, mas que não servem para registo, ja tive relatos disso.
Em Janeiro 2006 caiu bastante neve, que passado uma semana ainda havia la restos, em 2007 tb caiu mas so durou 1 dia.


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2008 às 21:35)

madzoid disse:


> A serra de S. Mamede surge como uma ilha climática com fortes influências Atlãnticas, nomeadamente nas vertentes expostas a Norte, registando-se a ocorrência de queda de neve dois a três dias por ano.
> 
> http://portal.icn.pt/ICNPortal/vPT/Areas+Protegidas/ParquesNaturais/SerraSMamede/Caracteriza%C3%A7%C3%A3o+fisica.htm?res=1280x1024
> 
> ...



Olá Madzoid,

Eu também moro para os lados de Montejunto (somos quase vizinhos) e partilho o teu post.

Efectivamente acontece esse fenómeno não só em Montejunto como noutras cotas mais elevadas da zona.
Como bem dizes a neve em 2006 sobretudo em Montejunto manteve-se algum tempo, o ano passado 2007 durou efectivamente 1 dia, ainda assim caiu apreciavelmente.

É uma zona geograficamente interessante,com elevações "giras" (para o contexto), basta verificar a quantidade de moinhos (eólicos) existentes na zona


----------

